# undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz' in kernel configuration



## MikeyIckey (Jun 3, 2009)

During my custom kernel build for FBSD 7.2 it ended with
	
	



```
undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz
```
I was hoping some one would help me decode this error message and help me correct it. 
Here is the kernel configuration I'm using.
Thanks so much.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

There are 2 wireless nics in your config but you've commented out all the wlan stuff:

```
device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
```

If you create a custom kernel, please change the ident string. It'll help identify your kernel in uname(1).


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 3, 2009)

That must have been the problem.
Good catch, SirDice. Thanks!


----------

